# AZ Touring Car Club



## 2011CruzeLSinAz (Oct 11, 2011)

Was looking to see what sort of interest there is in a Cruze up to Prescott Arizona on Saturday November 19th 2011? Probably leave out of the east valley about 6 am then meet up with people from the west valley at the I 17 for a nice cold run up with some snow on the ground maybe...

Anyone with a Cruze or Cobalt or Sonic is welcome!

If u are interested ill post details here!

Here is a picture of mine BTW:


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Which way you planning on going? I live in west valley. you gonna go thru Wickenburg and backroads or up the black canyon freeway? Im interested tho for sure.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'm definitely interested. I'm over in East Mesa. Here is mine.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

i might be in also have to talk to the wife cause its her birthday weekend.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

didn't realize there were so many people on here that were from Az lol. 



llullo1 said:


> i might be in also have to talk to the wife cause its her birthday weekend.


And a prescott trip wouldn't be a nice present? lol..its actually my dad and sisters bday too


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did you notice this earlier posting?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets/1643-arizona-members.html


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...did you notice this earlier posting?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets/1643-arizona-members.html


I certaintly did not. But this about a meet anyways..not a roll call


----------



## 2011CruzeLSinAz (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I am thinking of making a big loop of it. Go up through Wickenburg and then back down on the I-17.

I am planning on meeting at the Fry's Electronics on Baseline at the I-10 between 6:30 and 7:00 AM with anyone from the East Valley that wants to come along. Then heading up through Phoenix and onto the I-17. 

Im not sure if it makes more sense to go through Grand Ave and the 60 or up and onto the Carefree Highway. Which is a better run or makes more sense to meet up?

Anyone from the West Side want to coordinate?

By the time we make it to the west/north side it should be around 8:00AM. Anyways Im planning on going up through Wickenburg and into Prescott for an early lunch. Should be there by 11:00AM or a little after and driving right down into the Town Square. If anyone wants to leave together I would plan on leaving from the Town Square at 12:30 or so. That should have us rolling back into Phoenix around 3:00PM at the latest. 

This is a really scenic route that shows all the different landscapes in Arizona from deserts to forest and back. I would love to see some other folks who love driving their Chevy Cruze. I am not related to any car company just love to drive my new Cruze and know that it will be fun to drive and be able to stare at some other Cruzes. Hopefully there will even be some snow on the ground by the time this comes together.

I set up an email for any questions at: [email protected]

If you know anyone with a Cruze or a new Sonic! or a cool Cobalt invite them to come too! Later.....


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

2011CruzeLSinAz said:


> Well I am thinking of making a big loop of it. Go up through Wickenburg and then back down on the I-17.
> 
> I am planning on meeting at the Fry's Electronics on Baseline at the I-10 between 6:30 and 7:00 AM with anyone from the East Valley that wants to come along. Then heading up through Phoenix and onto the I-17.
> 
> ...


I live out in Surprise...right off Bell Ave and Grand. I would say shoot up the 60 and take it all the way up thru Wickenburg and backway to Prescott. Amazing drive. If any west side people are planning on going to we could figure out a place to meet. I'm definetly down if we can get a few more people that wanna go.


----------



## sandyhardwin (Oct 15, 2013)

Chevy cars are looking attractive.. Its great to drive.


----------

